# Knit Flower Patterns



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

http://www.mypicot.com/beta/knitting_patterns_flowers_butterflies.html


----------



## dena (Nov 13, 2011)

They are quite gorgeous. Thank you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wonderful flowers. I have been doing a few with leftovers to trim a jeans jacket. These are so dimensional. Love them.


----------



## Susie J (Sep 3, 2011)

Lovely...can't wait to give them a try!!


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

These might make cute fridgies or pins.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you so much. I have been searching for knit flower patterns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

really nice for decorative appliques. thanks


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

These are the nicest knitted flowers that I have seen.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

thank you for sharing this most flower patterns seem to be crochet and my crochet skills are limited my mind is already planning how to use these knitted flowers


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful! Thank you.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

just what I was looking for... and so cute!
Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## Daisy42 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for the link! The flowers are really pretty


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link . Very thoughtful of you !!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

These are lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> http://www.mypicot.com/beta/knitting_patterns_flowers_butterflies.html


OH MY GOODNESS....I just got my first Christmas present. This will bring me hours of pleasure. What a nice thing for you to do for us. Thanks a hundred million times over.

Obviously I am delighted with this link.

Thanks all over aqain.

Vickey S.


----------



## Godmuvva (Apr 21, 2011)

Here here, I agree, totally gorgeous and right up my alley. Thank you so much for sharing them with us.

Hugs from Jennie Da Godmuvva
Dowunder in Australia


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for this link. I have been looking for knitted flower patterns as my crochet is non-existent. Most knitted flowers are too chunky, these are very pretty.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

Godmuvva said:


> Here here, I agree, totally gorgeous and right up my alley. Thank you so much for sharing them with us.
> 
> Hugs from Jennie Da Godmuvva
> Dowunder in Australia


I love your doll. Did you use a pattern. I make knitted hair for the cloth dolls i make. (Not the ones I make for kids with cancer) Loved the Avitar of it.

vickey S.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very pretty. Thx.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Great flower link Deb..

Thanks


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you very much. I have been looking for these. I agree with others about limited amount of knitted flowers. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow Deb those are great. I normaly crochet mine but am going to have to try these. Thanks


----------



## Evelina (Apr 1, 2011)

These are beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## Crafty Mary (Sep 22, 2011)

These are awesome and free too. Thank you.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I downloaded them all.


----------



## Godmuvva (Apr 21, 2011)

Has anybody had a look at the lovely butterfly? I have one question please, is there a key for the graph stitches?

http://www.mypicot.com/patterns/206.pdf

Hugs from Jennie Da Godmuvva
Downunder


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

Godmuvva said:


> Has anybody had a look at the lovely butterfly? I have one question please, is there a key for the graph stitches?
> 
> http://www.mypicot.com/patterns/206.pdf
> 
> ...


that is beautiful. I guess it can be knit in whatever needle size desired. Thanks for sharing it. It sure would be pretty on either hat or sweater.

Vickey Stamps


----------



## Godmuvva (Apr 21, 2011)

sorry, I mustn't have explained myself, what I mean is when you read the graph for the butterfly it has little strokes, or dots etc to tell you what to do, usually you have a Key or List which explains to you what each of these little symbols represent, eg. a stroke for a knit stitch, a dot for a purl stitch etc.

Hugs again Jennie from Downunder


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Thanks soooooo much-just what i will be needing very soon.


----------



## sheilaR (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks they look great, but having trouble with downloading one minute downloads then quits, another time just get blank page... will try again tomorrow...
Thanks


----------

